# FOOD GALORE in Ramadan Bazaar @Indian Mosque Road, Malaysia



## mylo

This is my first visit to a local Ramadan Bazaar in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. There were loads of YUMMYLICIOUS Malay food over there. 

Captured these pictures at the bazaar today:

Picture 1 - Malay Rice Dumplings or 'Ketupat'







Ketupat is made from rice that has been wrapped in a woven palm leaf pouch which is then boiled. As the rice cooks,
the grains expand to fill the pouch and the rice becomes compressed.

Picture 2 - Pickled Nutmeg or 'Buah Pala'






Peeled nutmegs preserved with white vinegar and sugar.

Picture 3 - Ramadan Dates from Saudi Arabia






Traditionally, dates are known as the food Muhammad ate when he broke from his fast. During the period of Ramadan, when fasting lasts from sunrise to sunset, the body can develop mild health problems such as headaches, low blood sugar, and lethargy. To avoid such problems, one should carefully monitor their eating habits once fasting for the day has ended. Dates are an excellent source of fiber, sugar, magnesium, potassium, and have carbohydrates which will aid the body in maintaining health.
Source: Middle Eastern Food at About.com - Middle Eastern Food Recipes

Picture 4 - Deep-fry Mini Curry Puffs & Others






Typical Indian Muslim food.

Picture 5 - Fresh & Hot Chocolate Cake






She was spreading a layer of fresh hot chocolate cream on the surface of the
cake. A bucket full of YUMMYLICIOUS cocoa cream 

Thank you for looking and cheers!
mylo


----------

